# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX sous Oracle 10g.

## dahmane2007

Bonjour,

Je viens de tlcharger APEX pour Oracle 10g et j'ai essay de le configurer, mais a marche pas.

Comment le configurer sous Oracle 10g.
Merci de me rpondre.

----------


## fatsora

Bonjour,

Il y a une doc ici

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E...e13366/toc.htm

C'est la doc officielle bien sur !

----------

